# My Puppy's A Loner



## Alfiegeorge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, my eight week old yorkie puppy is a loner, he wriggles and squirms if you try to cuddle him and simply refuses to sit on anybodys knee. He often takes himself off to his bed which is in the kitchen or if he chooses to stay in the room with us he wants to sleep on the floor. I know puppies need quiet time but i thought they loved being with people too, has anyone else had a similar experience, i'm not sure what to do he's adorable and i just want to be close to him.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Some pups are happy to be in the same room but dont always want to be picked up and loved to death although its so easy to do as there so small and cute. They also usually are never still for long which is quite normal. How long have you had him as if you have just got him he may be missing his mum and may take a bit of time to settle down. Im sure he will settle down soon and come round.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Alfiegeorge said:


> Hi, my eight week old yorkie puppy is a loner, he wriggles and squirms if you try to cuddle him and simply refuses to sit on anybodys knee. He often takes himself off to his bed which is in the kitchen or if he chooses to stay in the room with us he wants to sleep on the floor. I know puppies need quiet time but i thought they loved being with people too, has anyone else had a similar experience, i'm not sure what to do he's adorable and i just want to be close to him.


Does he like playing? Try playing with him thus getting closer to him in that way.


----------



## Alfiegeorge (Sep 6, 2008)

We've had him for just over a week so i suppose its early days really.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

It does take some time to settle and as mrs dusty said its good to play with him to build up a relationship with him.


----------



## Alfiegeorge (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes he loves to play and he's learnt his name really quickly so when i call him he does come to me so thats very positive, its just when i try to give him a cuddle he really dosent want to know, and he prefers to sleep on his own on the floor rather than be near anyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

he will come for a cuddle, just takes time.


----------



## Alfiegeorge (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance, everythings so scary at the mo cos he so tiny it really helps.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Maya was 5 months old when we got her and she was the same....shes was really friendly but at night she would go and sit on the sofa the other side of the room rather than sit by us......she looked a right little larry loner lol.....now 5 months on its a bit different! the minute I sit down she appears on my lap and doesnt move till I do lol give it time


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Needs reassurance - and it is vital that he is socalized now - have you enrolled in a puppy class?
regards
sue


----------



## Alfiegeorge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, i am going to take him to puppy class but he's only had his 1st inj today so as soon as he can go out we'l be there. spoke to the vet about his behaviour today and she said i should hold him firm when he's wriggling and squirming to get down and tell him "NO" she said if i put him down he's getting away with doing as he wants and i should show him who's boss, thats all very well but when i tried that he bit my nose! He looks so innocent but he's a devil.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't force the cuddle issue. It's supposed to be comforting for you both.  I'm sure he will come for cuddles when he's feeling settled. Is it possible he didn't get much human contact before he came to you? He might just not be used to it. Perhaps he just likes sleeping alone. Mine loves to cuddle on the sofa before sleep but when he's nodding off, he'll walk right to the furthest end of the sofa. I was a bit offended at first but if he's happy, he's happy!


----------

